# Gemini voyager



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

anyone got any information on the "Gemini Voyager"
Just met her Chief engineer.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Billyboy

Heres a website on her still looking

http://www.portnet.gr/kentrikes_eidiseis/nautiliaka_nea/Vessels/1999.htm


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

*Gemini Voyager*

Billyboy

Photo of her on the following

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=29381


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*Gemini Voyager*



gdynia said:


> Billyboy
> 
> Photo of her on the following
> 
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=29381



Many thanks for that info gdynia. 

(good luck in your practise session mate) (Thumb)


----------

